
Smartwatch hack could send fake pill reminders to patients - rbanffy
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53333633
======
vanous
Just use Gadgetbridge wherever possible. One could use broadcasts for further
automation...

[https://gadgetbridge.org/](https://gadgetbridge.org/)

